# Mizuno MX 700 3 Wood



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2009)

Did not have a round planned yesterday so went up to Direct Golf to try a few clubs, no real intention to buy but fancied a go with the latest gear. Got a few 3 woods taped up as whilst mine has remained quite consistent, it is pretty short in distance. Tried all the usual suspects, Taylormade Burner and R9, Callaway Diablo, Cleveland Launcher but nothing really took my fancy. After these the assistant persuaded me to try the Mizuno MX 700 in a stiff shaft. 2 problems here, never felt that Mizuno made good woods and I have always played a regular shaft. Took at couple of swings with this and it is like a golfing cannon firing balls down the range. I asked to try it in a regular shaft but a quick measure of my swing speed showed that it had increased to 99 mph and I was advised that the standard stiff shaft was not that stiff anyway. Spent another 20 minutes hitting balls with it and there was not a duff one in the whole lot. As it was not that expensive at Â£99 I was sold. Took it out on the course today and was amazed. Hit the first par 5 in 2 off the whites (never done that before) then used it on a very long par 3 which a 3 wood is normally short on and put it out the back of the green. After half a dozen holes I put my driver away and used this off the tee as it was going about as far as my driver but landing on the fairway. 

I was sceptical about whether Mizuno could produce top quality fairway woods but I have been stunned with the MX700. I was sure I was going to buy a Ping G10 3 wood having taken one out for a couple of rounds but this just suited me so much better. I was also very happy with the service at Direct Golf, they were helpful and knowledgeable. 

Next trip out I will need to give the driver a try.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got a feeling Mizuno are finally getting their act together in the wood department. The new models might not look as good as ,say, the F-40 but they seem to work better in the hands of ordianry guys like us.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 5, 2009)

It's amazing what preconceptions can steer us away from. You might of missed 'your' little gem of a 3 wood there! It just goes to show, what doesn't suit one, may suit another.

Let's hope the relationship lasts.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 5, 2009)

Have to agree with these preconceptions not giving golfers the best chance to get clubs that are right for them.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with Mizuno woods , I think sometimes people can be quite 'snobby' about what they play , thinking more about what other people might think if they looked in your bag.

I pretty much tried everything before settling on the Mizunos and couldnt give a stuff whether other people think theyre rubbish/not cool/'Mizuno dont make good woods'(even though theyve probaly never hit one, or their swing is so bad it wouldnt matter what they hit anyway tbh)

Try their other woods and see what you think , I love them


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not exactly a gear snob, my last 3 wood was Adams not exactly the most fashionable of brands and 2 of my favourite clubs are Orka and MD. 

Simple fact is that when faced with over a dozen choices you start with those with a good reputation for that type of club and work from there and Mizuno's reputation is for great irons and OK woods. After that I rely on the person in the shop or the pro to put forward some suggestions. As it happens my second favourite was also not a fashionable brand, Snake Eyes but whilst it was great of the deck I could not get on with it off a tee


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not exactly a gear snob, my last 3 wood was Adams not exactly the most fashionable of brands
		
Click to expand...

In the recent "North versus South" match at Whittington Heath I played with a guy who bombed the ball absolutely miles...with his woods and his irons. We're not talking "average" kind of distances either...we're talking miles!!
He played Adams clubs.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine was the A3 which is more of a cross between a 3 wood and a hybrid. I was only getting about 180-185 yards out of it which is what I was getting out of my Ping hybrid


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Mizuno don't make "bad" clubs. We all know the quality of their irons but I think their woods have in the past been functional if nothing special. However as mentioned elsewhere, I get the feeling they are starting to develop some pretty good woods and I think in the next year or so they will release a driver/3 wood model that could really be something special


----------



## big_russ (Jul 8, 2009)

I have just put a Mizuno MP600 in the bag and must say I was a little sceptical at first but WOW!! what a club. If the newest models are as good as this then Mizuno are finally getting their woods up to the same level as their irons.


----------

